# 2014 Jetta SE 1.8 - Oil Filter Cover Question / Piece Broken



## bew556 (Jul 5, 2008)

Afternoon!

So I was changing my oil today, and when I was pulling the oil filter out my hand hit the long dangling piece that is attached to the oil filter cover and it broke off. (see pictures)

http://imgur.com/XAsisOe (how it should look, normally attached)

http://imgur.com/Zt2dabd (but it is broken off)

Any idea what this piece is for? I can place the broken piece into the hole where it belongs and still screw the oil filter cover on. I just wanted to know if anyone knew what specifically this was for and if it not being attached would cause problems?

Thanks!


----------



## joeyfrost (Feb 26, 2017)

It looks like after you install it, it pushes up to allow oil to pass through the filter. I think you should replace it. As much as I would like to give a solution to fixing it like 5 min epoxy or something but itll be in oil and hot temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Factory part, 06K115678A Filter Housing Sealing Adapter, from ECS Tuning is tree fitty. https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/filter-housing-sealing-adapter/06k115678a/
If you can't wait for that, it's probably only $5-6 from a dealer.


----------



## bew556 (Jul 5, 2008)

I plan to see if the VW dealer has it on Monday, and if not, I'll order it. Meanwhile I went ahead and put the sealing adapter and new oil filter with cover back on, because I need to drive it ugh. Hopefully a couple days won't hurt anything.

Thank you both for the information!


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

The sealing adapter is for Anti-Drainback Basically, so the oil doesn't evacuate from the
canister when the motor is off. Not all VWs have it. Basically, it will be like starting up
with an empty canister, like when an oil change was done. So, you are, well, safe
to run without it, it's starting without out it that is the issue. I would not wait too long
before replacing it. If the O-ring fails, it still drains back... This is why it's also odd
that filter kits don't come with both o-rings. 

There is supposed to be a one-way seated ball in the oil line that prevents oil from draining back 
toward the oil pump. That plastic piece is supposed to prevent oil from draining completely through 
the filter and on toward the pressure by-pass when the engine is not running. Oil is supposed
to stay at least half filled in the canister with the adapter. 

Some canister filters have silicone ADBVs in the filter. 

Not having a ADBV means a 1-10 second startup clatter while the pump is filling the filter area. 
This is no different then the startup noise you get immediately after an oil/filter change. My
'06 HHR does this every start-up...

I read there are no ADBV on the BMW cartridge filters either.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

PowerslavePA said:


> I read there are no ADBV on the BMW cartridge filters either.


 Partly correct. The valve is in the filter cover (current stuff), or in the filter housing (older stuff), not in the filter cartridge. But, there's still an ADBV. 

Not sure how VW plumbed that particular housing, but.... depending on the BMW engine, having that plastic nipple missing from the filter cover will result in either unfiltered oil being supplied to the engine (because filter is bypassed), or no oil pressure (because the port isn't blocked as it should be.) 

Either way, critical piece.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

When are you supposed to replace the o-ring? Or, you just buy
another sealing adapter? I may buy one, just to have, just in case...
Well, not when shipping is almost twice the cost of the item...


----------



## sequel95 (Jun 11, 2002)

*2015 Jetta SE 1.8T - I broke the part too!*

Very annoying. I tried to pull the drain plug adapter part (06K115678A) out of the oil filter housing and the small ball-shaped part snapped on the adapter. I sat at the dealer at 645am until they opened at 7am, and they don't have the part any longer. It is discontinued. OK, so as posted above, ECS has it, and I just ordered it. Very frustrating the parts counter at the dealer in Brookfield, WI was totally unhelpful. Equally annoying is the design of this part. So in 15 years, when the plastic gets brittle, it will snap and fall into the engine case. Can't imagine that hard plastic will just make its way to the sump plate without destroying an oil passage or moving part. Rant is over...


----------



## sequel95 (Jun 11, 2002)

*There is an updated oil filter housing and adapter assembly*

I have a 2015 Jetta SE 1.8T and broke the adapter arm ball joint, so ordered a new one and am waiting for it to arrive. For kicks, I went to ECS Tuning's site and they have an updated oil filter housing and an updated adapter that only works with this new housing. The part numbers are:

06L115408D for the cover

06L115678Q for the adapter assembly

Pics are here: https://flic.kr/s/aHsmdx6W2Y

I will install the new housing and adapter tomorrow and circle back with you all.


----------



## sequel95 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Any VW parts experts out there?*

If you read my above post regarding the new oil filter housing and long adapter piece for the 2015 Jetta, there was a Flickr link to pics. The "new" oil filter housing which had part # 06L115408D on the box, had a part inside the sealed box that was stamped 06L115401K. 

The adapter fits into this housing nicely, although it does not snap into place. It rests inside a round tube-like piece inside the housing.

Anyone know if 06L115408D and 06L115401K are indeed the same parts? Perhaps VW used the 401K part on an earlier engine, and then had to use a different part # for the new 2015 1.8T engine.

Thanks!


----------



## BellyPanMan (May 18, 2019)

*Limited confirmation of part numbers*

Hello sequel95, I know this information is far too late for your inquiry but perhaps it will help someone else. I just received an 06L-115-408-D Cover and 06l-115-678-Q adapter from GermanParts.ca.
The cover is marked 06L 115 401K just like yours, this seems to provide some confirmation that the parts are the same.
Can you comment on the order of installation of the cover, adapter, and filter, as you mention the parts don't stay together for installation the way the old parts did.


----------

